# Tito Ortiz talks Lee Murray street fight



## H-Deep (Feb 3, 2009)




----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

He lies too much. I take what ever he says, and it's normally best to believe the opposite.

'I was surviving. Survival skills'

Yes Tito. Yes.

Good god that's a big head...


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

KryOnicle said:


> He lies too much. I take what ever he says, and it's normally best to believe the opposite.
> 
> 'I was surviving. Survival skills'
> 
> ...


WHAT?!
People don't know this...


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

I wish Tito Ortiz would just spontaneously combust one day.


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

He admitted he got clipped and dropped. Where the lies come in is when he says he wasn't knocked out then and had never been knocked out and never will be. That was the load of s**t right there. I seen Chuck knock him out.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Lee Murray was a bad motherfucker, he knocked Tito out. Was there any need for the bullshit?


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

come on guys, dont be mean to the fella... heck he fights with a cracked skull. :sarcastic12:



> Lee Murray was a bad motherfucker, he knocked Tito out. Was there any need for the bullshit?


hell yes he was. legendary street fighter turned balling mma fighter. he also took anderson silva to the distance when they fought


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Wookie said:


> He admitted he got clipped and dropped. Where the lies come in is when he says he wasn't knocked out then and had never been knocked out and never will be. That was the load of s**t right there. I seen Chuck knock him out.


Chuck never knocked him out. In their first fight, Tito was on the ground and finished, but he was still conscious. The camera followed him to the ground basically and you could see that. In their second fight, it was a technical knock out because he wasn't intelligently defending himself. Chuck is my favorite fighter so you know I'm not being biased on that subject.


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

Nick_V03 said:


> Chuck never knocked him out. In their first fight, Tito was on the ground and finished, but he was still conscious. The camera followed him to the ground basically and you could see that. In their second fight, it was a technical knock out because he wasn't intelligently defending himself. Chuck is my favorite fighter so you know I'm not being biased on that subject.


He looked pretty out of it to me. I guess it wasn't like a Micheal Bisbing toes curled ko. More of a flash ko. His giant ass Homer Simpson head can take some abuse though can't it?


----------



## Gyser (Oct 13, 2009)

It still cracks me up to think that Murray went from a UFC win to trying to pull off one of the biggest robberies ever. It's insane. Theres that vid on youtibe of him and Tito bitching eachother after his win. Funny stuff.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Had he just had a little more equilibrium he would've never been dropped by a nobody like Murray 

Matt Hammill has another thing coming!


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Budhisten said:


> Had he just had a little more equilibrium he would've never been dropped by a nobody like Murray
> 
> Matt Hammill has another thing coming!


People don't know this..


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

Gyser said:


> It still cracks me up to think that Murray went from a UFC win to trying to pull off one of the biggest robberies ever. It's insane. Theres that vid on youtibe of him and Tito bitching eachother after his win. Funny stuff.


He didn't try, he pulled it off. well over 50+million in cash..
raise01:


----------



## rean1mator (Nov 20, 2006)

i'm pretty sure if you get caught and get sentenced to 10 years in prison then you really haven't pulled anything off.

now if they didn't recover his portion of the stolen money than i guess there is some good that came out of it for him. 
i guess he'll have some money waiting for him when he gets out.

i believe only less than half the 53+ million pounds were ever recovered.




locnott said:


> He didn't try, he pulled it off. well over 50+million in cash..
> raise01:


----------



## rean1mator (Nov 20, 2006)

you obviously dont' know the difference between a Knock Out(KO) and a Technical Knock Out(TKO). And i'm not going to explain it to you.


Wookie said:


> He admitted he got clipped and dropped. Where the lies come in is when he says he wasn't knocked out then and had never been knocked out and never will be. That was the load of s**t right there. I seen Chuck knock him out.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Maybe Tito didn't literally lose consciousness but even by his own admission, Lee dropped him with a punch, which pretty much is what we already thought the story was.


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

rean1mator said:


> i'm pretty sure if you get caught and get sentenced to 10 years in prison then you really haven't pulled anything off.
> 
> now if they didn't recover his portion of the stolen money than i guess there is some good that came out of it for him.
> i guess he'll have some money waiting for him when he gets out.
> ...


True, he lived pretty well untill they locked him up. That being said I understand he is living pretty large in prison, laptop,cable tv, training MMA, and even some female privite time. If he would have not pulled off the theft im pretty sure he would be dead by now, he had a few close calls prior to the robery.. I would not want to trade places with him but it could be worse.


----------



## rean1mator (Nov 20, 2006)

yeah i guess all you need to live and be happy is a laptop, cable tv, and to train mma. fck. i'm laughing out loud and i can't stop. 

i guess he has his health too.
who cares about your freedom. 
or 10 years out of your life.


locnott said:


> True, he lived pretty well untill they locked him up. That being said I understand he is living pretty large in prison, laptop,cable tv, training MMA, and even some female privite time. If he would have not pulled off the theft im pretty sure he would be dead by now, he had a few close calls prior to the robery.. I would not want to trade places with him but it could be worse.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

Ever see someone in the octagon get knocked out, ref stops the fight, and the fighter struggles to get up and asks "what happened?" 

That was Tito after Lee soccer kicked him in the head. 

Do I believe Lee KO'ed Tito? Yes. 
Do I believe Tito had hi smarbles scrambled so he has no idea what happened? Yes. 
Would Tito lie anyways to :save face," even though no one GAS? Yes.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

rean1mator said:


> yeah i guess all you need to live and be happy is a laptop, cable tv, and to train mma. fck. i'm laughing out loud and i can't stop.
> 
> i guess he has his health too.
> who cares about your freedom.
> or 10 years out of your life.


hey throw in booze, make it before i was married and I think I'd do 10 years (its usually lower, ie 10 really means 4-6 etc) for a few million quid. 



Sicilian_Esq said:


> Ever see someone in the octagon get knocked out, ref stops the fight, and the fighter struggles to get up and asks "what happened?"
> 
> That was Tito after Lee soccer kicked him in the head.
> 
> ...


I think you're correct. I've been "knocked out" at least to what I consider to be "knocked out". I got hit and dropped immediately got back up but didn't remember getting hit or how long I'd been down. And even though it was only like 2 seconds, I still count it cause my lights went out. I've been dropped other times and dazed but that was the one time I've gone out.


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

rean1mator said:


> yeah i guess all you need to live and be happy is a laptop, cable tv, and to train mma. fck. i'm laughing out loud and i can't stop.
> 
> i guess he has his health too.
> who cares about your freedom.
> or 10 years out of your life.


You are taking what i say totally wrong, but whatever makes you feel good.
There was never any talk of anyone being happy.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Leave Tito Alooooonnneee


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I am gonna go on record saying I actually think Tito's version sounds more realistic to me. Murray may have been pretty bad but some of you are forgetting just how much of a bad ass Tito was at the time this happened. This was before Randy or Tito this was when Tito was kicking ass and taking names this was the guy that beat Wandy, Shamrock, Kondo, Vlad, Tanner. I think just how good Lee Murray is gets greatly exaggerated, he was a middleweight and IMO guys like Franklin or at the time Evan Tanner would have mopped the floor with him.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

Toxic said:


> I am gonna go on record saying I actually think Tito's version sounds more realistic to me. Murray may have been pretty bad but some of you are forgetting just how much of a bad ass Tito was at the time this happened. This was before Randy or Tito this was when Tito was kicking ass and taking names this was the guy that beat Wandy, Shamrock, Kondo, Vlad, Tanner. I think just how good Lee Murray is gets greatly exaggerated, he was a middleweight and IMO guys like Franklin or at the time Evan Tanner would have mopped the floor with him.


Yeah, but this was a street fight. And it's more than likely Tito got sucker punched. No one is saying the two of them squared off in a mosh-pit type circle, while Big John ran out to ref it in an alley. This was a bar fight, on Murray's home turf, where he probably knew most of the people in the bar. 

Also, if Tito had won the fight, no one would have talked about it. It'd be like Chuck's story, where he just knocked out 30 nameless guys w/ his back to the wall, swinging for the fences. 

Instead, the story from nearly everyone there is that Tito was dazed on the ground, getting soccer kicked in the head by Lee. And that story originated w/ Miletich, who was fighting on Tito's side. What motive would he have to lie? Tito's motive is to save face.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

heres a good article on lee murray



> On February 22nd 2006 between the hours of 1:00 am and 2:15am UTC (London, England), seven masked and heavily armed men and another tied up man entered the doors of the Securitas Depot. The tied up man turned out to be Colin Dixon who was the Securitas Depot manager. All fourteen Securitas Depot employees who were there at the time of the robbery were shocked to see their boss tied up as Dixon yelled “Do whatever they want!” “They have my family”. Sure enough the employees complied and it took the seven masked men 40 minutes to escape with the 53,116,760 Euros as they left everyone unharmed and locked up in cages. The 53,116,760 Euros then turned out to be the largest cash robbery in British history. The alleged mastermind behind this robbery is said to be none other than British Mixed Martial Arts tough guy “Lightning” Lee Murray.
> 
> 
> Lee Murray was famous in South East London for his notorious street fights in which fellow South East Londoner Mixed Martial Artist Mark “The Beast” Epstein said “I never saw him lose.” As Murray was making his money in street Mixed Martial Arts, he decided to take his street brawling prowess to professional Mixed Martial Arts to make a quick buck. Although Murray did end up going professional, the street brawler in him never seemed to die.
> ...


http://ringsidereport.com/?p=691


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

It's not like Tito was making up any crazy stories in that interview, he admitted to being dropped by a punch from Murray. He might even have lost consciousness for a second without realizing it himself, that happens in the cage all the time too. So it's not like there are two conflicting stories or anything.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Dude guys this is a classic lie that people make. Sometimes especially when you have witnesses its easier to EDIT the truth then it is blatantly deny it. 

Example 1a - Josh,Kelly and chris say that Bob got punched in back of the head by some random dude and went down face first. He got up 10-15 seconds later trying to act tough when he saw the other guy is being held back by people.

Example 1b(Liar) - I was minding my own business when some dude hit me in the back of the head and i ended up slipping. The punch didn't even hurt, to be honest it took me a bit to even realize someone punched me, i felt like my sisters hit me harder then that. I got right back up wanting to trade blows with the guy but his friends pulled him away, they barely even held him back... if he wanted to fight he could have escaped and squared off but he decided to bitch out.


See this is a classic way to turn a story in which you look like a punk and turn it into a story where the same stuff still happens but with a very different outlook. Tito knows he is lying... Pat Miltech,Matt Hughes and Chuck Liddel have all said he got his ass knocked the **** out and his head kicked while down there. Lee Murray even used to come to Titos fights and talk shit to him calling him out and saying he knocked him out. Then to top it off we know Tito is a classic liar and a story like this hurts his Ego. Also notice how good Tito sounds in his "version" of the story.?? He even has the "Modest" aspect in the story by admitting that he got knocked down... Not KNOCKED OUT... but knocked down. Isnt Tito just amazing?


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> Isnt Tito just amazing?


Of course he is, you don't become the Muhammad ali of MMA for nothing


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

If they make a movie about Murrays life I will be at the theatre on opening night. Hopefully Tito is offered a role to play himself:thumb02:


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

RustyRenegade said:


> If they make a movie about Murrays life I will be at the theatre on opening night. Hopefully Tito is offered a role to play himself:thumb02:


Me too. I think it would be a pretty wild story.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

They are actually making a documentary about his life. Time Inc announced that they're making one atm called Breaking the Bank. Really looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)

xeberus said:


> come on guys, dont be mean to the fella... heck he fights with a cracked skull. :sarcastic12:
> 
> 
> 
> hell yes he was. legendary street fighter turned balling mma fighter. he also took anderson silva to the distance when they fought


This.

Also stole £53 millon and will be out soon enough.

Also stabbed and nearly died.

Tito fucked with the wrong man that night.


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

no one was there in a fair fight, tito would destroy him.
Murray is a thief and obviously a liar too so why believe him? Could be BS what he is saying.
Only way to settle this is a UFC fight which will not happen.


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

Danm2501 said:


> They are actually making a documentary about his life. Time Inc announced that they're making one atm called Breaking the Bank. Really looking forward to seeing it.


I thought it was a movie, but I could be wrong.

I'm sure they also said it wouldn't just be about the heist, but a large part about his fight career, though ocourse mainly focussing on the heist.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Abrissbirne said:


> no one was there in a fair fight, tito would destroy him.
> Murray is a thief and obviously a liar too so why believe him? Could be BS what he is saying.
> Only way to settle this is a UFC fight which will not happen.


well.. i never heard lee say anything about it happening.. ive only heard it from chuck liddell and matt hughes.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Sicilian_Esq said:


> It'd be like Chuck's story, where he just knocked out 30 nameless guys w/ his back to the wall, swinging for the fences.


lol, he did?


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Anyone else see Mike Brown at 1:27 of the video? Looked like him anyway.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Abrissbirne said:


> no one was there in a fair fight, tito would destroy him.
> Murray is a thief and obviously a liar too so why believe him? Could be BS what he is saying.
> Only way to settle this is a UFC fight which will not happen.


Haters gonna hate


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

guy incognito said:


> Haters gonna hate


There is little doubt in my mind that in 2002 Tito would have spanked Murray, in 2002 Tito was spanking everyone.


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

xeberus said:


> well.. i never heard lee say anything about it happening.. ive only heard it from chuck liddell and matt hughes.


Pat Militch said he saw it, and Murry hit Tito with a 4-5 punch combo,and tito was out. I think It might even be in a book he wrote..


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

I've heard this story straight from Pat Miletich. As far as I'm concerned, Pat has no reason to lie about it, and he's been happy to go on record.

I wanted to hear it from his mouth, and I have, so I believe the myth of Lee Murray.

That said, Murray is a waste of talent. It's sad that he's going to spend what could have been a great career in the lockup, but he's gotten what he deserved for the crimes he definitely committed.

I just wish Tito would come clean about it.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Toxic said:


> There is little doubt in my mind that in 2002 Tito would have spanked Murray, in 2002 Tito was spanking everyone.


Randy was doing the spanking a year later though


----------



## KEYZER-SOZE (Jul 31, 2010)

IronMan said:


> I've heard this story straight from Pat Miletich. As far as I'm concerned, Pat has no reason to lie about it, and he's been happy to go on record.
> 
> I wanted to hear it from his mouth, and I have, so I believe the myth of Lee Murray.
> 
> ...


 tito come clean c'mon bruh thats never going to happen as far as hes thinks he probably thought he beat murray to within an inch of his life, thats the only way he knows how to stay relevant, by spewing nothing bull-s**t whenever someone puts him in front of a camera


----------



## RudeBoySes (Aug 9, 2010)

I have to admit, after hearing about the Bank Heist, I have gained another level of respect for Lee Murray. Dude backs up his words. Lee Murray is my idol


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

IronMan said:


> I've heard this story straight from Pat Miletich. As far as I'm concerned, Pat has no reason to lie about it, and he's been happy to go on record.
> 
> I wanted to hear it from his mouth, and I have, so I believe the myth of Lee Murray.
> 
> That said, Murray is a waste of talent. It's sad that he's going to spend what could have been a great career in the lockup, but he's gotten what he deserved for the crimes he definitely committed.


It was a waste of talent, but the initial end to his career was due to some serious injuries, after a stabbing which almost ended his life at a club in London. He was very close to dying that night, with only blood transfusions saving his life. That's what ended his MMA career, he just happened to commit the crime after that. 

Just wish we'd been able to see the best of Lee Murray. I have no doubt he'd have been a force in the UFC. His only losses came 4 fights into his career against Joe Doerksen and then via decision to Anderson Silva. He knocked out Jose 'Pele' Landi Jons fairly close to Pele's prime before submitting Jorge Rivera on UFC debut, there's no doubt that Lee Murray was a bad dude. Such a shame that the stabbing occurred, and then he decided to get himself involved in the robbery. Though, I guess 'get himself involved' are the wrong words to use, as he was the ring-leader and mastermind of what, was actually a very well thought out, successful and well executed robbery. Don't agree with what he did at all and he's rightfully serving time for it, but if you're going to commit a robbery, then get away with £53m and do it well. A movie of his life just had to happen really, his life reads like a Guy Ritchie movie. He really was a bad motherfucker.


----------



## Barrym (Nov 19, 2006)

guy incognito said:


> heres a good article on lee murray
> 
> 
> 
> http://ringsidereport.com/?p=691


As a side note,I am 38 years old and grew up in Bethnal Green,East London,and whilst I had no idea Lee Murray or Mark Epstein were members,everyone in that area of London has heard of,and feared The Barney Boys,they were a seriously violent gang that held control over much of the drug dealing in the area maybe 20 years ago.Stories of rival dealers families being tortured and kidnapped were not uncommon.


----------



## fullcontact (Sep 16, 2006)

H-Deep said:


>


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lie

*Lying through your teeth*

"When one lies face-to-face with the intended recipient. This also may be an expression describing the act of lying with a smile or other patronizing tone or body language.".


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Matt Hughs tells it better and so does Chuck....Tito is a phuckin moron....



Toxic said:


> There is little doubt in my mind that in 2002 Tito would have spanked Murray, in 2002 Tito was spanking everyone.


This would have been another sig bet I would have seemingly won....Tito was also dodging Chuck back then and his striking has never been top notch....Lee Murray on the other hand had great hands and striking and I believe exactly what was reported....why would Murray make it up, and how many things have you witnessed tito lie about???

Exactly....


Sorry for the dub post.....


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

IronMan said:


> I've heard this story straight from Pat Miletich. As far as I'm concerned, Pat has no reason to lie about it, and he's been happy to go on record.
> 
> I wanted to hear it from his mouth, and I have, so I believe the myth of Lee Murray.
> 
> ...


i wanted to list pat's name among hughes and liddell but i couldnt spell his last name for the life of me.. so i was like.. yea just those two


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> This would have been another sig bet I would have seemingly won....Tito was also dodging Chuck back then and his striking has never been top notch....Lee Murray on the other hand had great hands and striking and I believe exactly what was reported....why would Murray make it up, and how many things have you witnessed tito lie about???
> 
> Exactly....
> 
> ...


Murray doesn`t necessarily have to be a liar, If Tito`s version was closer to the truth it would make Murrays an exageration. Thing is Tito was ducking a fierce striker in his weight division with good wrestling not some MW who had probably never seen a an amateur wrestling match much less competed in one. Tito being an unpopular liar does not make Murray or anybody else the most honest man in the world.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

I'm not sure if this has been answered, but did Lee ever even say anything about this publicly? I thought it was Pat, Hughes, Chuck and Tito who talked about the event, and of the four Tito's story is the one that doesn't quite fit with the rest. 

And of that bunch, Tito is the only one who is know for bullshitting.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah this is Tito we are talking about!:thumb02:


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

HexRei said:


> I'm not sure if this has been answered, but did Lee ever even say anything about this publicly? I thought it was Pat, Hughes, Chuck and Tito who talked about the event, and of the four Tito's story is the one that doesn't quite fit with the rest.
> 
> And of that bunch, Tito is the only one who is know for bullshitting.


if you go to his member page on sherdog he has a few threads where he talks about his street fights and I'm pretty sure he talks about the tito one.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well street fights don't really mean anything, remember Kimbo?


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

well yeah, but in this case the streetfight does mean something since its the whole point of this thread.


----------



## Sousa (Jun 16, 2007)

Wookie said:


> He admitted he got clipped and dropped. Where the lies come in is when he says he wasn't knocked out then and had never been knocked out and never will be. That was the load of s**t right there. I seen Chuck knock him out.


He hasn't though, thats a TKO . Tito has never been unconscious which is true


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Which just further feeds my belief he wasn't knocked out, I mean Chuck didn't put his lights out but Lee Murray did? I just don't buy it. It doesn't necessarily make anybody a liar though I mean in a big scuffle like that details like whether Tito was out or not get lost in the confusion especially if Tito wasn't quick to get up. If your telling a great story odds are you elaborate it a bit and take creative license its just human nature.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Toxic said:


> Which just further feeds my belief he wasn't knocked out, I mean Chuck didn't put his lights out but Lee Murray did? I just don't buy it. It doesn't necessarily make anybody a liar though I mean in a big scuffle like that details like whether Tito was out or not get lost in the confusion especially if Tito wasn't quick to get up. If your telling a great story odds are you elaborate it a bit and take creative license its just human nature.


chuck never hit him with a clean combo. murray is a well known street fighter and it is not surprising at all that he KO'd tito in the street. anderson silva took murray down whenever he could.

size don't mean shit. I have seen plenty of little guys knock the shit out of big dudes.....speed kills.


----------



## Sousa (Jun 16, 2007)

guy incognito said:


> chuck never hit him with a clean combo. murray is a well known street fighter and it is not surprising at all that he KO'd tito in the street. anderson silva took murray down whenever he could.
> 
> size don't mean shit. I have seen plenty of little guys knock the shit out of big dudes.....speed kills.


What makes you think a street fighter would be able to knock out a real fighter though?Sure its the streets , different environment but real fighters know how to cover up. Street fighters are not technical strikers lol also Tito Ortiz took a flush knee to the face by Kondo i think and was not knocked out. That was by a man of his own size, what makes you think a smaller guy would punch out Tito? Anything can happen sure but people underestimate his chin


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Sousa said:


> What makes you think a street fighter would be able to knock out a real fighter though?Sure its the streets , different environment but real fighters know how to cover up. Street fighters are not technical strikers lol also Tito Ortiz took a flush knee to the face by Kondo i think and was not knocked out. That was by a man of his own size, what makes you think a smaller guy would punch out Tito? Anything can happen sure but people underestimate his chin


chuck kept getting put on his ass by the much smaller pele who murray walked through(granted they all have training in striking)

tito doesn't know how to throw a punch for shit. i would pick plenty of street fighters over him any day of the week. ken shamrock nearly KO'd him. you also can't block you're face when you get countered(which happened against murray)

I have seen plenty of street fighters who are better punchers then "some" MMA guys, just look on youtube at some of the fights in Hawaii and others. hell even kimbo is a better puncher than some guys. roy nelson was doing MMA for how many years? an he still was getting lit up by a "street fighter"


there is no wrestling on the street and tito tried to throwdown with a guy who has been fighting for years on the street and in training..... and he payed the price for it.


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

_JB_ said:


> This.
> 
> Also stole £53 millon and will be out soon enough.
> 
> ...


You at least have to love him coming into the ring dressed as Hannibal Lecture. That was awesome.raise01:


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

guy incognito said:


> chuck kept getting put on his ass by the much smaller pele who murray walked through(granted they all have training in striking)
> 
> tito doesn't know how to throw a punch for shit. i would pick plenty of street fighters over him any day of the week. ken shamrock nearly KO'd him. you also can't block you're face when you get countered(which happened against murray)
> 
> ...



Lol this post is so stupid...

First wasn't Kimbo supposedly one of the best street fighters in the world?? Ofcourse that changed once professional fighters started to kick his ass but before that i remember Kimbo being considered one of the best fighters in the world lawl.

Also where do people get this "There is now wrestling in a street fight". Have you guys ever seen a street fight?? There ie plenty of wrestling involved.

Also Roy Nelson toyed with Kimbo. Its also unfair to call Kimbo a street fighter at the time he fought Roy Nelson. The guy had plenty of MMA experience and i guarantee drastically improved his hands since his street fighting days.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

guy incognito said:


> chuck kept getting put on his ass by the much smaller pele who murray walked through(granted they all have training in striking)
> 
> tito doesn't know how to throw a punch for shit. i would pick plenty of street fighters over him any day of the week. ken shamrock nearly KO'd him. you also can't block you're face when you get countered(which happened against murray)
> 
> ...


You are hugely exaggerating how bad Tito's striking is.


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

Yeah Tito really gets underestimated and i dont believe that he would loose any streetfight. But i also believe that nobody of his skill level who is at least a MW would loose a streetfight. These are professionals why do you even think other people have a chance. Most of the Streetfighters doesnt even train any Combat sports and if you dont no shit you get your ass handed to yourself by someone who does something usefull.


----------



## Sousa (Jun 16, 2007)

guy incognito said:


> chuck kept getting put on his ass by the much smaller pele who murray walked through(granted they all have training in striking)
> 
> tito doesn't know how to throw a punch for shit. i would pick plenty of street fighters over him any day of the week. ken shamrock nearly KO'd him. you also can't block you're face when you get countered(which happened against murray)
> 
> ...


Oh man you're ridiculous.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Sousa said:


> What makes you think a street fighter would be able to knock out a real fighter though?Sure its the streets , different environment but real fighters know how to cover up. Street fighters are not technical strikers lol also Tito Ortiz took a flush knee to the face by Kondo i think and was not knocked out. That was by a man of his own size, what makes you think a smaller guy would punch out Tito? Anything can happen sure but people underestimate his chin


It's unfair to call Lee Murray just a streetfighter though, obvously he was able to transition over to MMA well enough which suggests he wasn't just a brawler..


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Sousa said:


> What makes you think a street fighter would be able to knock out a real fighter though?Sure its the streets , different environment but real fighters know how to cover up. Street fighters are not technical strikers lol also Tito Ortiz took a flush knee to the face by Kondo i think and was not knocked out. That was by a man of his own size, what makes you think a smaller guy would punch out Tito? Anything can happen sure but people underestimate his chin





Abrissbirne said:


> Yeah Tito really gets underestimated and i dont believe that he would loose any streetfight. But i also believe that nobody of his skill level who is at least a MW would loose a streetfight. These are professionals why do you even think other people have a chance. Most of the Streetfighters doesnt even train any Combat sports and if you dont no shit you get your ass handed to yourself by someone who does something usefull.


he's not just a street fighter, he trained. i mean he won his one and only UFC fight by TRIANGLE against a legit guy in Jorge Rivera, does that sound like a streetfighter to you? we're talking about a guy who took anderson silva to a decision, and KO'ed Pele. He has 12 sanctioned bouts under his belt. he is not just some streetfighter.


----------



## KEYZER-SOZE (Jul 31, 2010)

^^^^^^^
i dont remember where i read it but after he did the robbery and fled to morroco he was going to have that triangle win painted somewhere in his house he bought there


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

Would love to have seen Bisping/Murray on a UK card, that would be huge here, if only Murray just stuck to MMA.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

What happened to him?


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> What happened to him?


dude, you really should read more of the thread... or his wikipedia page. first he got stabbed in a street fight and almost died. then he committed englands biggest robbery, netted 53 million pounds, fled the country, but was eventually arrested and convicted, now serving a ten year prison sentence.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> Also where do people get this "There is now wrestling in a street fight". Have you guys ever seen a street fight?? There ie plenty of wrestling involved.
> 
> Also Roy Nelson toyed with Kimbo. Its also unfair to call Kimbo a street fighter at the time he fought Roy Nelson. The guy had plenty of MMA experience and i guarantee drastically improved his hands since his street fighting days.


1. i don't think you have ever seen a street fight out of highschool, nobody pulls wrestling shit on the street or you get your head kicked in by the guys friends or you get pulled off. especially after everyone has been drinking, it becomes a very hostile environment. grappling someone when his friends are around is a death wish. NO fight these days are one on one.

2.******* roy nelson wasn't toying with him, he was getting his ass kicked standing and then when he took him down he played with him. Also kimbo didn't have any where near as much experience as roy.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

guy incognito said:


> 1. i don't think you have ever seen a street fight out of highschool, nobody pulls wrestling shit on the street or you get your head kicked in by the guys friends or you get pulled off. especially after everyone has been drinking, it becomes a very hostile environment. grappling someone when his friends are around is a death wish. NO fight these days are one on one.


Not completely true. Greco throws are pretty useful actually in a streetfight, just dont follow them to the ground unless you're the only two people around, or you're sure everyone there has your back. Obviously shooting doubles is going to be more risky. 

There's a great story about Hendo and Randy getting in it with some bouncers a couple of years before they started doing MMA, I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

HexRei said:


> Not completely true. Greco throws are pretty useful actually in a streetfight, just dont follow them to the ground unless you're the only two people around, or you're sure everyone there has your back. Obviously shooting doubles is going to be more risky.
> 
> There's a great story about Hendo and Randy getting in it with some bouncers a couple of years before they started doing MMA, I'll see if I can find it.


oh yeah, I'm not saying throws aren't useful, I meant to say trying to fight on the ground.


----------



## KEYZER-SOZE (Jul 31, 2010)

DJ Syko said:


> Would love to have seen Bisping/Murray on a UK card, that would be huge here, if only Murray just stuck to MMA.


yeah that woulda been nice but the dudes a thug, a talented one but a thug none the less


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

guy incognito said:


> 1. i don't think you have ever seen a street fight out of highschool, nobody pulls wrestling shit on the street or you get your head kicked in by the guys friends or you get pulled off. especially after everyone has been drinking, it becomes a very hostile environment. grappling someone when his friends are around is a death wish. NO fight these days are one on one.
> 
> 2.******* roy nelson wasn't toying with him, he was getting his ass kicked standing and then when he took him down he played with him. Also kimbo didn't have any where near as much experience as roy.


Lol... I always end up one way or another on top of the guy im dealing with. Yes there is that worry that fuc someone might kick me in the side of my head but more then not im out with a bunch of my friends. I love my friends and they love me... there is no doubt in my mind that if someone side blinds me that dude will have atleast 6-7 people on top of him within the second. Also plenty of fights are 1 on 1 especially because my friends tend to be decent built dudes that dont mind getting in scraps. That alone is usually enough for people to not want to jump in but ofcourse there is the exception. Iv been kicked in the head iv been socked from behind but hay that stuff happens. If i have a chance il follow the guy down in a heartbeat and thats just because i wrestled 4 years in HS and still do so in college.

Also i wanna ad because i sound like a douche. I dont get in drunken fights often.... But sometimes it does happen. I dont know about your guyses area but 1 on 1 fights still is honored around here unless the size difference is just silly OR the guy is just a complete douche that wants to fight for no reason... in that case the fight is just a fight and isnt solving anything.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

guy incognito said:


> oh yeah, I'm not saying throws aren't useful, I meant to say trying to fight on the ground.


here's the story anyway 

http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc/80519-randy-hendo-vs-bouncers.html#post1248116


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Murray doesn`t necessarily have to be a liar, If Tito`s version was closer to the truth it would make Murrays an exageration. Thing is Tito was ducking a fierce striker in his weight division with good wrestling not some MW who had probably never seen a an amateur wrestling match much less competed in one. Tito being an unpopular liar does not make Murray or anybody else the most honest man in the world.


 
Agreed but a middle weight like Murray still is perfectly capable of K/Oing a guy like Tito especially in the streets...


----------



## fullcontact (Sep 16, 2006)

The UFC fight that neer happened.

Looks like they wanted to make the rematch in the cage, I was not aware of that.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rl8ArdgKmdI&feature=related


Dont mind the horrible music.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

SideWays222 said:


> Lol... *I always end up one way or another on top of the guy im dealing with. Yes there is that worry that fuc someone might kick me in the side of my head* but more then not im out with a bunch of my friends. I love my friends and they love me... there is no doubt in my mind that if someone side blinds me that dude will have atleast 6-7 people on top of him within the second. Also plenty of fights are 1 on 1 especially because my friends tend to be decent built dudes that dont mind getting in scraps. That alone is usually enough for people to not want to jump in but ofcourse there is the exception. Iv been kicked in the head iv been socked from behind but hay that stuff happens. If i have a chance il follow the guy down in a heartbeat and thats just because i wrestled 4 years in HS and still do so in college.
> 
> Also i wanna ad because i sound like a douche. I dont get in drunken fights often.... But sometimes it does happen. I dont know about your guyses area but 1 on 1 fights still is honored around here unless the size difference is just silly OR the guy is just a complete douche that wants to fight for no reason... in that case the fight is just a fight and isnt solving anything.


This pretty much happened to me in the last fight i was in in the street. Long story short i was walking home alone after a night out, seen 3 guys harassing two girls and stepped in. Was arguing with one of the guys and didnt concentrate on the other guys (i was drunk!). One of them had sneaked to my blind spot and socked me in the side of the head. I grabbed the guy and tripped him onto the floor, landing in an open half guard if you will, forearm across his throat. I didnt want to throw any punches and was hoping to difuse the situation by control alone. But one of the other guys pushed me off with a foot to the back. Then i got a hailstorm of boots crashing into my face, neck and body. I covered up as best i could and scrambled to my feet, just as a cop van came screeching around the corner.

So yeah, grappling is pretty common in streetfights, but its not practical. Theres very few situations where youre one on one with someone in the streets. Usually your with your friends, theyre with their friends and it turns into a bit of a free for all.

And what happened to me is a prime example of what happens when you do grapple!

Bastards chipped my tooth and ruined my perfect smile!  But a guy i knew died a few months earlier after being kicked in the head, so i know how lucky i am to only have a few bruises and a chipped tooth!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah street fights can be very brutal!:thumbsdown:


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

The Lone Wolf said:


> This pretty much happened to me in the last fight i was in in the street. Long story short i was walking home alone after a night out, seen 3 guys harassing two girls and stepped in. Was arguing with one of the guys and didnt concentrate on the other guys (i was drunk!). One of them had sneaked to my blind spot and socked me in the side of the head. I grabbed the guy and tripped him onto the floor, landing in an open half guard if you will, forearm across his throat. I didnt want to throw any punches and was hoping to difuse the situation by control alone. But one of the other guys pushed me off with a foot to the back. Then i got a hailstorm of boots crashing into my face, neck and body. I covered up as best i could and scrambled to my feet, just as a cop van came screeching around the corner.
> 
> So yeah, grappling is pretty common in streetfights, but its not practical. Theres very few situations where youre one on one with someone in the streets. Usually your with your friends, theyre with their friends and it turns into a bit of a free for all.
> 
> ...


Yeah in that Scenario im not sure what you were thinking being on top of him in a open half guard position. Im guessing its because you were drunk but thats not straight thinking. You should have been able to realize that these 3 guys that dont care about this women DEF dont care about you and that if one of them hits you chances are the rest will also. You should have tripped the guy... if you could grab the chick and make a run for it or trip the guy then back up with your fists ready to go and tell the chick to get out of there. As soon as she is safe then you book it.

I dont really know what else to tell you... maybe if you had couple of friends with you i can realize why you were OK with grappling with this guy and controlling him. 

Big mistake on your part lol :thumb02:

You live and learn i guess. Sorry bout your perfect smile... my front tooth got chipped when i was younger and is partially fake now. Its broken 2 more times and its always because i slam the alcohol bottle too hard on my teeth and it comes off. Its embarrassing because both times i was at a party when the filling breaks off lol


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I hate chipped teeth!


----------



## fullcontact (Sep 16, 2006)

Yeah, street fights can be brutal and pointless.

A week ago, I was attacked outside a bar, and hit with a bear glass to my head and then headbutted/ and or punched. I got 8 sticthes and a few chipped teeth.

And my "offence" was that I was not gay...


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

wait you got attacked by someone who was gay?
But yeah much harder to fight someone you cant bring to the ground


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Abrissbirne said:


> wait you got attacked by someone who was gay?
> But yeah much harder to fight someone you cant bring to the ground


Typical Gay people... I remember hearing that Gay People are alot more Ruthless and violent then Straight People are. If you dont believe me il show you proof.

http://www.thedailyshow.com/watch/wed-july-28-2010/gay-reichs

Its pretty hard to deny this video..


----------



## fullcontact (Sep 16, 2006)

Abrissbirne said:


> wait you got attacked by someone who was gay?
> But yeah much harder to fight someone you cant bring to the ground


I doubt it. 

I think they just wanted a really baad excuse to attack me.

If i would have answered that I was guy, they would probably attack me for being a ***...


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

SideWays222 said:


> Yeah in that Scenario im not sure what you were thinking being on top of him in a open half guard position. *Im guessing its because you were drunk but thats not straight thinking.* You should have been able to realize that these 3 guys that dont care about this women DEF dont care about you and that if one of them hits you chances are the rest will also. You should have tripped the guy... if you could grab the chick and make a run for it or trip the guy then back up with your fists ready to go and tell the chick to get out of there. As soon as she is safe then you book it.
> 
> I dont really know what else to tell you... maybe if you had couple of friends with you i can realize why you were OK with grappling with this guy and controlling him.
> 
> ...


Aye, it was very silly of me 

Usually i'm fully aware of the people around me, and clear on how the situation could develop.

Since this incident i very rarely get drunk when i'm out. Always like to be able to take care of any trouble, or at least give it a damn good go! But youre right, after i tripped the guy i should have turned and thrown at one of the other guys and got myself into a better position where i could see all 3 of them.

But yeah, live and learn :thumb02:



fullcontact said:


> Yeah, street fights can be brutal and pointless.
> 
> A week ago, I was attacked outside a bar, and hit with a bear glass to my head and then headbutted/ and or punched. I got 8 sticthes and a few chipped teeth.
> 
> And my "offence" was that I was not gay...


If a guy wants a fight, he'll find a way of making it happen. I say a fight, but usually its a sucker punch of some sort. Its one thing i *really* hate about nights out. Thankfully now that i'm usually sober, i dont really have to worry, cos it aint hard to take out most drunk people. Still, sorry that you got attacked.


----------



## fullcontact (Sep 16, 2006)

The Lone Wolf said:


> Aye, it was very silly of me
> 
> Usually i'm fully aware of the people around me, and clear on how the situation could develop.
> 
> ...


Exactly, they will say anything to suckerpucnh you... But thanks man
I will try to work on my boxing now


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

Thats one advantage of being huge.
People normally wont argue with me because they figure out it would be a bad idea 
But hate people like that, good to tell them a lesson from time to time when they dont no where to stop.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah but then you have guys like Roger Huerta who has no fear of a guy who punches women in the back of the head!:thumbsup:


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

Yeah but thats a little different he is a professional athlete. Why would he fear him at all?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

You kind've have a point there I guess!:thumbsup:


----------

